# Moccamaster coffee not tasting good



## toniik (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi everyone!

I am new to this forum and I have a question about my Moccamaster.

I make batch brew using a KGB 741Technivorm Moccamaster and the Wilfa CGWS-130B grinder at home. However, for the duration of approx. 6 months that I have owned these, I have been unable to make my coffee taste good. I have regularly played with the coffee-to-water ratios, grind size and types of water (As London tap water is practically unusable, I currently buy bottled water) with no success at all. The coffee usually ends up pretty dark, but with no flavours whatsoever. In some sense, the flavour-profile is very dark, but the body is extremely light (under-extracted?) I always stir the coffee at the beginning and also at the end to make sure that all of the coffee grounds get wet. One observation I have made is that although the Moccamaster has a shower-head, it seems to do a pretty poor job at spreading the water evenly over the coffee - I don't know if this is a big issue and if others have experienced this as well.

I usually use 500ml of water and 30g of coffee (often Squaremile or Koppi) and Im currently using Filtropa paper filters.

Any idea what I could be doing wrong, or whether there is an issue with my equipment?

Thanks!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @toniik

Welcome to the forum

Do you rinse your filter with the first bits of water from the tank i.e. run it through a little before adding coffee?

Are they white or brown filtropa?

Is yours the glass jug or the Thermos style?

What water are you using as although London water fairly meh you equally could be using a very hard water that does not extract any better ? ( Volvic or Waitrose essential Lockhills are a good starting point).

There are some current threads re smaller amounts in a moccamaster on here at the moment. Personally never go less than 750ml on mine and no issues with tghat size so can't offer anything other than the above ( if do 1 or 1.25L the thermos jug keeps it plenty drinkable for at least 4-5 hours)

John


----------



## toniik (Jun 17, 2019)

johnealey said:


> Hi @toniik
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


 Hi John!

I use the white filtropa ones and always make sure to rinse the filter separately before brewing.

I have the glass jug and I have recently been using the Tesco's Ashbeck water (saw some recommendations online).

Perhaps the issue could be with the small brew size? I'll try and brew between 750ml and 1l next time and will see what happens.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @toniik

You're welcome and Ashbeck not so far off as to cause your issues, although if you want a known std then try some volvic, worth a punt to be sure

Presumably the flavour or lack thereof is soon after brewing ( heated coffee goes off flavour very quickly) and presumably you are not using your beans bolt fresh from the roaster ( just trying to cover off some basics here).

You may also want to try dropping you ratio to maybe 52g litre and see if that brings out the flavours you looking for, if a larger brew does not address your current issues.

Hope you get it sorted, come back and let us know how you get on

John


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

What setting are you using on the Wilfa? Is your moccamaster the one where you can adjust the flow on the basket (i.e. full moon/half moon/closed) See the recommendations on this thread as well:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/46879-wilfa-classic-or-moccamaster-cup-one/?do=embed

Also try making a 60g/1L batch and see how that tastes?


----------



## toniik (Jun 17, 2019)

hi @the_partisan

Thanks for the link!

I don't have the adjustable basket, however, I do only place the jug underneath the brewer after about 30 seconds to stop the water from flowing through right away.

The Wilfa settings I use are normally between the 'F' and 'T' of the word Filter.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I think around the filter setting should be right, though been a while since I had the Wilfa. How long does your brew take?

If you go a few notches finer, you should have more body, but it can also get astringent, so try to find a balance. I think it'll be easier to dial in at 65g/L as it'll be more forgiving. Eitherway stick to one ratio / method and only change grind size when dialling in.


----------



## toniik (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi @johnealey

I brewed 1L of coffee (with the standard 60g) and it was definitely better than all of my previous 500ML attempts.

It seems like my 500ML brews were indeed too small for the machine, so I might have to look into switching to something smaller (but I will do a couple more tests before deciding on anything)

Would you happen to have any suggestions? I know there is the one-cup moccamaster - which would probably be a bit too small - but I don't really know any other alternatives.

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

hi all.

interesting thread. i bought old moccamaster just want to try a filter coffee (before jump to new model) and now I LOVE IT! oh man, the taste so smooth, rich flavour , sweet. if i used espresso machine, the taste so different.

so here is my ratio:

coffee 47gram, water 750ml

coffee 62.5gram, water 1 liter

coffee 78gram, water 1.25liter

don't ask me why . i just follow from somewhere search engine how to brew coffee with filter coffee machine. the problem i got now is grinder setting. very hard for me, one grinder for two different machine. i am looking to buy a grinder for moccamaster but not sure which model. look at bella barista, they have Eureka Mignon Filtro grinder flat burrs 50mm £180. currently, i had macad mxd 75mm flat burrs.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

AureaOli said:


> It may be because the beans are over or undercooked? Btw, there are new moccamaster machines. I'm not sure how to test them, though.


 They're already tested, by SCA & ECBC.


----------

